# [Xen] Domaine U (RESOLU)

## floc_12

Bonjour,

J'essaye actuellement de configurer xen. Je me base sur ces tutos et bien d'autres :

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XEN#Installation

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xen-guide.xml

1- Domaine 0 : ca, c'est fait

J'ai donc recompilé et configuré mon domaine 0, qui demarre sans probleme.

Mon fstab :

```
/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/hda2               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda5               none            swap            sw                      0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user             0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0
```

2- Domaine U1 : arfffff

Puis j'ai monté un disque sur /virtual/machineLinuxU1, cree un disque dur système via dd ... etc comme le tuto 1 .... puis fais une copie de mon /usr/src/Linux dans /virtual/machineLinuxU1/usr/src, chrooté dsur ce nouveau systeme, configuré tel que le handbookrecompilé le noyau (sans l'option "privileged ..."), .... et je crois que c'est le principal !

Bref, voila le fichiers fstab dans /virtual/machineLinuxU1/ :

```
/dev/hda1              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda2              /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda5              none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      audo            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

shm                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

et le fichier de conf de ce domaine :

```
kernel = "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16.49-xenU"

memory = 64

name = "machineLinuxU1"

cpus = "0"

vif = [ 'mac=aa:00:00:00:00:01' ]

disk = [ 'file:/var/xen/machineLinuxU1.img,hda2,w' ]

root = "/dev/hda1 ro"

extra = "4"

ramdisk = '/boot/initrd.img-2.6.16.49-xenU1-686'
```

3- L'ereur :

Quand je demarre le domaine :

 *Quote:*   

> PCI: setting up Xen PCI frontend stub
> 
> xen_mem: Initialising balloon driver.
> 
> SCSI subsystem initialized
> ...

 

Bref, j'ai bidouillé dans tout les sens mon fichier de conf, crée mon initrd, fait appel a mon ami google .... Mais rien ne m'aide .

Avez vous une idee ?

Merci

CedLast edited by floc_12 on Wed Dec 19, 2007 1:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## floc_12

ah oui, et un xm log me dit :

```
[2007-11-24 02:58:35 3828] DEBUG (DevController:117) DevController: writing {\047protocol\047: \047x86_32-abi\047, \047state\047: \0471\047, \047backend-id\

047: \0470\047, \047backend\047: \047/local/domain/0/backend/console/2/0\047} to /local/domain/2/device/console/0.

[2007-11-24 02:58:35 3828] DEBUG (DevController:119) DevController: writing {\047domain\047: \047lena\047, \047protocol\047: \047vt100\047, \047uuid\047: \0

47b40b2e99-b47a-5ed6-1037-83bfd982adbb\047, \047frontend\047: \047/local/domain/2/device/console/0\047, \047state\047: \0471\047, \047location\047: \0472\04

7, \047online\047: \0471\047, \047frontend-id\047: \0472\047} to /local/domain/0/backend/console/2/0.

[2007-11-24 02:58:35 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:991) XendDomainInfo.handleShutdownWatch

[2007-11-24 02:58:35 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices vif.

[2007-11-24 02:58:35 3828] DEBUG (DevController:155) Waiting for 0.

[2007-11-24 02:58:35 3828] DEBUG (DevController:577) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vif/2/0/hotplug-status.

[2007-11-24 02:58:35 3828] DEBUG (DevController:577) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vif/2/0/hotplug-status.

[2007-11-24 02:58:35 3828] DEBUG (DevController:591) hotplugStatusCallback 1.

[2007-11-24 02:58:35 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices usb.

[2007-11-24 02:58:35 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices vbd.

[2007-11-24 02:58:35 3828] DEBUG (DevController:155) Waiting for 770.

[2007-11-24 02:58:35 3828] DEBUG (DevController:577) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vbd/2/770/hotplug-status.

[2007-11-24 02:58:36 3828] DEBUG (DevController:577) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vbd/2/770/hotplug-status.

[2007-11-24 02:58:36 3828] DEBUG (DevController:591) hotplugStatusCallback 1.

[2007-11-24 02:58:36 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices irq.

[2007-11-24 02:58:36 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices vkbd.

[2007-11-24 02:58:36 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices vfb.

[2007-11-24 02:58:36 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices console.

[2007-11-24 02:58:36 3828] DEBUG (DevController:155) Waiting for 0.

[2007-11-24 02:58:36 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices pci.

[2007-11-24 02:58:36 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices ioports.

[2007-11-24 02:58:36 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices tap.

[2007-11-24 02:58:36 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices vtpm.

[2007-11-24 02:58:36 3828] INFO (XendDomain:1121) Domain lena (2) unpaused.

[2007-11-24 02:58:45 3828] WARNING (XendDomainInfo:1154) Domain has crashed: name=lena id=2.

[2007-11-24 02:58:45 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1772) XendDomainInfo.destroyDomain(2)

[2007-11-24 02:58:45 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1430) Removing vif/0

[2007-11-24 02:58:45 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:569) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = vif, device = vif/0

[2007-11-24 02:58:45 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1430) Removing vbd/770

[2007-11-24 02:58:45 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:569) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = vbd, device = vbd/770

[2007-11-24 02:58:45 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1430) Removing console/0

[2007-11-24 02:58:45 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:569) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = console, device = console/0

[2007-11-24 02:58:45 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:106) XendDomainInfo.create_from_dict({\047vcpus_params\047: {}, \047PV_args\047: \047root=/dev/hda2 ro 4\04

7, \047features\047: \047\047, \047cpus\047: [0], \047paused\047: 0, \047domid\047: 2, \047shutdown\047: 0, \047VCPUs_live\047: 1, \047PV_bootloader\047: \0

47\047, \047actions_after_crash\047: \047restart\047, \047vbd_refs\047: [\047703ec312-1890-1bd8-64c8-afa55d4ef54e\047], \047PV_ramdisk\047: \047/boot/initrd

.img-2.6.16.49-xenU1-686\047, \047is_control_domain\047: False, \047name_label\047: \047lena\047, \047VCPUs_at_startup\047: 1, \047HVM_boot_params\047: {},

\047platform\047: {}, \047cpu_weight\047: 256, \047console_refs\047: [\047b40b2e99-b47a-5ed6-1037-83bfd982adbb\047], \047online_vcpus\047: 1, \047cpu_cap\04

7: 0, \047blocked\047: 0, \047on_xend_stop\047: \047ignore\047, \047memory_static_min\047: 0, \047HVM_boot_policy\047: \047\047, \047shutdown_reason\047: 3,

 \047VCPUs_max\047: 1, \047start_time\047: 1195869515.4933391, \047memory_static_max\047: 67108864, \047actions_after_shutdown\047: \047destroy\047, \047on_

xend_start\047: \047ignore\047, \047crashed\047: 1, \047memory_dynamic_max\047: 67108864, \047actions_after_suspend\047: \047\047, \047is_a_template\047: Fa

lse, \047PV_bootloader_args\047: \047\047, \047memory_dynamic_min\047: 67108864, \047uuid\047: \04774b23e60-799d-4089-2c45-cb6f0f200aed\047, \047PV_kernel\0

47: \047/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16.49-xenU\047, \047cpu_time\047: 5.2119818440000003, \047shadow_memory\047: 0, \047dying\047: 1, \047vcpu_avail\047: 1, \047notes

\047: {\047HV_START_LOW\047: 4227858432L, \047FEATURES\047: \047writable_page_tables|writable_descriptor_tables|auto_translated_physmap|pae_pgdir_above_4gb|

supervisor_mode_kernel\047, \047VIRT_BASE\047: 3221225472L, \047GUEST_VERSION\047: \0472.6\047, \047PADDR_OFFSET\047: 3221225472L, \047GUEST_OS\047: \047lin

ux\047, \047HYPERCALL_PAGE\047: 3222278144L, \047LOADER\047: \047generic\047, \047PAE_MODE\047: \047no\047, \047ENTRY\047: 3222274048L, \047XEN_VERSION\047:

 \047xen-3.0\047}, \047other_config\047: {}, \047running\047: 0, \047actions_after_reboot\047: \047restart\047, \047vif_refs\047: [\0477d5d6a4c-8316-ae57-3b

e5-79eb26dec166\047], \047vtpm_refs\047: [], \047security\047: None, \047devices\047: {\047703ec312-1890-1bd8-64c8-afa55d4ef54e\047: (\047vbd\047, {\047uuid

\047: \047703ec312-1890-1bd8-64c8-afa55d4ef54e\047, \047bootable\047: 1, \047devid\047: 770, \047driver\047: \047paravirtualised\047, \047dev\047: \047hda2\

047, \047uname\047: \047file:/var/xen/machineLinuxU1.img\047, \047mode\047: \047w\047}), \047b40b2e99-b47a-5ed6-1037-83bfd982adbb\047: (\047console\047, {\0

47other_config\047: {}, \047protocol\047: \047vt100\047, \047uuid\047: \047b40b2e99-b47a-5ed6-1037-83bfd982adbb\047, \047location\047: \0472\047}), \0477d5d

6a4c-8316-ae57-3be5-79eb26dec166\047: (\047vif\047, {\047mac\047: \047aa:00:00:00:00:01\047, \047devid\047: 0, \047uuid\047: \0477d5d6a4c-8316-ae57-3be5-79e

b26dec166\047})}})

[2007-11-24 02:58:45 3828] ERROR (XendDomainInfo:111) Domain construction failed

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/XendDomainInfo.py", line 109, in create_from_dict

    vm.start()

  File "usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/XendDomainInfo.py", line 428, in start

    raise XendError(\047VM already running\047)

XendError: VM already running

[2007-11-24 02:58:45 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1753) XendDomainInfo.destroy: domid=2

[2007-11-24 02:58:45 3828] ERROR (XendDomainInfo:1320) Failed to restart domain 2.

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/XendDomainInfo.py", line 1305, in _restart

    new_dom = XendDomain.instance().domain_create_from_dict(

  File "usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/XendDomain.py", line 936, in domain_create_from_dict

    dominfo = XendDomainInfo.create_from_dict(config_dict)

  File "usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/XendDomainInfo.py", line 109, in create_from_dict

    vm.start()

  File "usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/XendDomainInfo.py", line 428, in start

    raise XendError(\047VM already running\047)

XendError: VM already running

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:84) XendDomainInfo.create([\047vm\047, [\047name\047, \047lena\047], [\047memory\047, 64], [\047vcpus\047,

1], [\047on_xend_start\047, \047ignore\047], [\047on_xend_stop\047, \047ignore\047], [\047cpus\047, \0470\047], [\047image\047, [\047linux\047, [\047kernel\

047, \047/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16.49-xenU\047], [\047ramdisk\047, \047/boot/initrd.img-2.6.16.49-xenU1-686\047], [\047root\047, \047/dev/hda2 ro\047], [\047args

\047, \0474\047]]], [\047device\047, [\047vbd\047, [\047uname\047, \047file:/var/xen/machineLinuxU1.img\047], [\047dev\047, \047hda2\047], [\047mode\047, \0

47w\047]]], [\047device\047, [\047vif\047, [\047mac\047, \047aa:00:00:00:00:01\047]]]])

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1506) XendDomainInfo.constructDomain

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (balloon:116) Balloon: 112832 KiB free; need 2048; done.

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (XendDomain:434) Adding Domain: 3

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1560) XendDomainInfo.initDomain: 3 256

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1591) _initDomain:shadow_memory=0x0, memory_static_max=0x4000000, memory_static_min=0x0.

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (balloon:116) Balloon: 112832 KiB free; need 65536; done.

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] INFO (image:128) buildDomain os=linux dom=3 vcpus=1

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (image:197) domid          = 3

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (image:198) memsize        = 64

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (image:199) image          = /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16.49-xenU

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (image:200) store_evtchn   = 1

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (image:201) console_evtchn = 2

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (image:202) cmdline        = root=/dev/hda2 ro 4

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (image:203) ramdisk        = /boot/initrd.img-2.6.16.49-xenU1-686

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (image:204) vcpus          = 1

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (image:205) features       =

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] INFO (XendDomainInfo:1409) createDevice: vbd : {\047uuid\047: \0476e08d266-1d56-1b87-683b-8433a3eedcd6\047, \047bootable\047: 1,

\047driver\047: \047paravirtualised\047, \047dev\047: \047hda2\047, \047uname\047: \047file:/var/xen/machineLinuxU1.img\047, \047mode\047: \047w\047}

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (DevController:117) DevController: writing {\047virtual-device\047: \047770\047, \047device-type\047: \047disk\047, \047pro

tocol\047: \047x86_32-abi\047, \047backend-id\047: \0470\047, \047state\047: \0471\047, \047backend\047: \047/local/domain/0/backend/vbd/3/770\047} to /loca

l/domain/3/device/vbd/770.

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (DevController:119) DevController: writing {\047domain\047: \047lena\047, \047frontend\047: \047/local/domain/3/device/vbd/

770\047, \047uuid\047: \0476e08d266-1d56-1b87-683b-8433a3eedcd6\047, \047dev\047: \047hda2\047, \047state\047: \0471\047, \047params\047: \047/var/xen/machi

neLinuxU1.img\047, \047mode\047: \047w\047, \047online\047: \0471\047, \047frontend-id\047: \0473\047, \047type\047: \047file\047} to /local/domain/0/backen

d/vbd/3/770.

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] INFO (XendDomainInfo:1409) createDevice: vif : {\047mac\047: \047aa:00:00:00:00:01\047, \047uuid\047: \0471c9fabfc-2a7a-497e-f485

-0d907d6b168a\047}

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (DevController:117) DevController: writing {\047mac\047: \047aa:00:00:00:00:01\047, \047handle\047: \0470\047, \047protocol

\047: \047x86_32-abi\047, \047backend-id\047: \0470\047, \047state\047: \0471\047, \047backend\047: \047/local/domain/0/backend/vif/3/0\047} to /local/domai

n/3/device/vif/0.

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (DevController:119) DevController: writing {\047domain\047: \047lena\047, \047handle\047: \0470\047, \047uuid\047: \0471c9f

abfc-2a7a-497e-f485-0d907d6b168a\047, \047script\047: \047/etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge\047, \047state\047: \0471\047, \047frontend\047: \047/local/domain/3/d

evice/vif/0\047, \047mac\047: \047aa:00:00:00:00:01\047, \047online\047: \0471\047, \047frontend-id\047: \0473\047} to /local/domain/0/backend/vif/3/0.

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2067) Storing VM details: {\047on_xend_stop\047: \047ignore\047, \047shadow_memory\047: \0470\047, \047uuid

\047: \047c84161c8-a7ea-a798-6998-3a0688c13da2\047, \047on_reboot\047: \047restart\047, \047start_time\047: \0471195870102.61\047, \047on_poweroff\047: \047

destroy\047, \047on_xend_start\047: \047ignore\047, \047on_crash\047: \047restart\047, \047xend/restart_count\047: \0470\047, \047vcpus\047: \0471\047, \047

vcpu_avail\047: \0471\047, \047image\047: "(linux (kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16.49-xenU) (ramdisk /boot/initrd.img-2.6.16.49-xenU1-686) (args \047root=/dev/h

da2 ro 4\047) (notes (HV_START_LOW 4227858432) (FEATURES \047writable_page_tables|writable_descriptor_tables|auto_translated_physmap|pae_pgdir_above_4gb|sup

ervisor_mode_kernel\047) (VIRT_BASE 3221225472) (GUEST_VERSION 2.6) (PADDR_OFFSET 3221225472) (GUEST_OS linux) (HYPERCALL_PAGE 3222278144) (LOADER generic)

(PAE_MODE no) (ENTRY 3222274048) (XEN_VERSION xen-3.0)))", \047name\047: \047lena\047}

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:907) Storing domain details: {\047console/ring-ref\047: \04729503\047, \047image/entry\047: \0473222274048\

047, \047console/port\047: \0472\047, \047store/ring-ref\047: \04729504\047, \047image/loader\047: \047generic\047, \047vm\047: \047/vm/c84161c8-a7ea-a798-6

998-3a0688c13da2\047, \047control/platform-feature-multiprocessor-suspend\047: \0471\047, \047image/hv-start-low\047: \0474227858432\047, \047image/guest-os

\047: \047linux\047, \047image/features/writable-descriptor-tables\047: \0471\047, \047image/virt-base\047: \0473221225472\047, \047memory/target\047: \0476

5536\047, \047image/guest-version\047: \0472.6\047, \047image/features/supervisor-mode-kernel\047: \0471\047, \047image/pae-mode\047: \047no\047, \047consol

e/limit\047: \0471048576\047, \047image/paddr-offset\047: \0473221225472\047, \047image/hypercall-page\047: \0473222278144\047, \047cpu/0/availability\047:

\047online\047, \047image/features/pae-pgdir-above-4gb\047: \0471\047, \047image/features/writable-page-tables\047: \0471\047, \047image/features/auto-trans

lated-physmap\047: \0471\047, \047name\047: \047lena\047, \047domid\047: \0473\047, \047image/xen-version\047: \047xen-3.0\047, \047store/port\047: \0471\04

7}

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (DevController:117) DevController: writing {\047protocol\047: \047x86_32-abi\047, \047state\047: \0471\047, \047backend-id\

047: \0470\047, \047backend\047: \047/local/domain/0/backend/console/3/0\047} to /local/domain/3/device/console/0.

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (DevController:119) DevController: writing {\047domain\047: \047lena\047, \047protocol\047: \047vt100\047, \047uuid\047: \0

4791927f87-62a9-8549-45a8-597302ca4772\047, \047frontend\047: \047/local/domain/3/device/console/0\047, \047state\047: \0471\047, \047location\047: \0472\04

7, \047online\047: \0471\047, \047frontend-id\047: \0473\047} to /local/domain/0/backend/console/3/0.

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:991) XendDomainInfo.handleShutdownWatch

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices vif.

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (DevController:155) Waiting for 0.

[2007-11-24 03:08:22 3828] DEBUG (DevController:577) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vif/3/0/hotplug-status.

[2007-11-24 03:08:23 3828] DEBUG (DevController:577) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vif/3/0/hotplug-status.

[2007-11-24 03:08:23 3828] DEBUG (DevController:591) hotplugStatusCallback 1.

[2007-11-24 03:08:23 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices usb.

[2007-11-24 03:08:23 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices vbd.

[2007-11-24 03:08:23 3828] DEBUG (DevController:155) Waiting for 770.

[2007-11-24 03:08:23 3828] DEBUG (DevController:577) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vbd/3/770/hotplug-status.

[2007-11-24 03:08:23 3828] DEBUG (DevController:577) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vbd/3/770/hotplug-status.

[2007-11-24 03:08:23 3828] DEBUG (DevController:591) hotplugStatusCallback 1.

[2007-11-24 03:08:23 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices irq.

[2007-11-24 03:08:23 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices vkbd.

[2007-11-24 03:08:23 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices vfb.

[2007-11-24 03:08:23 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices console.

[2007-11-24 03:08:23 3828] DEBUG (DevController:155) Waiting for 0.

[2007-11-24 03:08:23 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices pci.

[2007-11-24 03:08:23 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices ioports.

[2007-11-24 03:08:23 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices tap.

[2007-11-24 03:08:23 3828] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices vtpm.

[2007-11-24 03:08:23 3828] INFO (XendDomain:1121) Domain lena (3) unpaused.

[2007-11-24 03:08:32 3828] WARNING (XendDomainInfo:1154) Domain has crashed: name=lena id=3.

[2007-11-24 03:08:32 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1772) XendDomainInfo.destroyDomain(3)

[2007-11-24 03:08:32 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1430) Removing vif/0

[2007-11-24 03:08:32 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:569) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = vif, device = vif/0

[2007-11-24 03:08:32 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1430) Removing vbd/770

[2007-11-24 03:08:32 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:569) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = vbd, device = vbd/770

[2007-11-24 03:08:32 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1430) Removing console/0

[2007-11-24 03:08:32 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:569) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = console, device = console/0

[2007-11-24 03:08:32 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:106) XendDomainInfo.create_from_dict({\047vcpus_params\047: {}, \047PV_args\047: \047root=/dev/hda2 ro 4\04

7, \047features\047: \047\047, \047cpus\047: [0], \047paused\047: 0, \047domid\047: 3, \047shutdown\047: 0, \047VCPUs_live\047: 1, \047PV_bootloader\047: \0

47\047, \047actions_after_crash\047: \047restart\047, \047vbd_refs\047: [\0476e08d266-1d56-1b87-683b-8433a3eedcd6\047], \047PV_ramdisk\047: \047/boot/initrd

.img-2.6.16.49-xenU1-686\047, \047is_control_domain\047: False, \047name_label\047: \047lena\047, \047VCPUs_at_startup\047: 1, \047HVM_boot_params\047: {},

\047platform\047: {}, \047cpu_weight\047: 256, \047console_refs\047: [\04791927f87-62a9-8549-45a8-597302ca4772\047], \047online_vcpus\047: 1, \047cpu_cap\04

7: 0, \047blocked\047: 0, \047on_xend_stop\047: \047ignore\047, \047memory_static_min\047: 0, \047HVM_boot_policy\047: \047\047, \047shutdown_reason\047: 3,

 \047VCPUs_max\047: 1, \047start_time\047: 1195870102.6106701, \047memory_static_max\047: 67108864, \047actions_after_shutdown\047: \047destroy\047, \047on_

xend_start\047: \047ignore\047, \047crashed\047: 1, \047memory_dynamic_max\047: 67108864, \047actions_after_suspend\047: \047\047, \047is_a_template\047: Fa

lse, \047PV_bootloader_args\047: \047\047, \047memory_dynamic_min\047: 67108864, \047uuid\047: \047c84161c8-a7ea-a798-6998-3a0688c13da2\047, \047PV_kernel\0

47: \047/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16.49-xenU\047, \047cpu_time\047: 5.2144508580000002, \047shadow_memory\047: 0, \047dying\047: 1, \047vcpu_avail\047: 1, \047notes

\047: {\047HV_START_LOW\047: 4227858432L, \047FEATURES\047: \047writable_page_tables|writable_descriptor_tables|auto_translated_physmap|pae_pgdir_above_4gb|

supervisor_mode_kernel\047, \047VIRT_BASE\047: 3221225472L, \047GUEST_VERSION\047: \0472.6\047, \047PADDR_OFFSET\047: 3221225472L, \047GUEST_OS\047: \047lin

ux\047, \047HYPERCALL_PAGE\047: 3222278144L, \047LOADER\047: \047generic\047, \047PAE_MODE\047: \047no\047, \047ENTRY\047: 3222274048L, \047XEN_VERSION\047:

 \047xen-3.0\047}, \047other_config\047: {}, \047running\047: 0, \047actions_after_reboot\047: \047restart\047, \047vif_refs\047: [\0471c9fabfc-2a7a-497e-f4

85-0d907d6b168a\047], \047vtpm_refs\047: [], \047security\047: None, \047devices\047: {\0476e08d266-1d56-1b87-683b-8433a3eedcd6\047: (\047vbd\047, {\047uuid

\047: \0476e08d266-1d56-1b87-683b-8433a3eedcd6\047, \047bootable\047: 1, \047devid\047: 770, \047driver\047: \047paravirtualised\047, \047dev\047: \047hda2\

047, \047uname\047: \047file:/var/xen/machineLinuxU1.img\047, \047mode\047: \047w\047}), \04791927f87-62a9-8549-45a8-597302ca4772\047: (\047console\047, {\0

47other_config\047: {}, \047protocol\047: \047vt100\047, \047uuid\047: \04791927f87-62a9-8549-45a8-597302ca4772\047, \047location\047: \0472\047}), \0471c9f

abfc-2a7a-497e-f485-0d907d6b168a\047: (\047vif\047, {\047mac\047: \047aa:00:00:00:00:01\047, \047devid\047: 0, \047uuid\047: \0471c9fabfc-2a7a-497e-f485-0d9

07d6b168a\047})}})

[2007-11-24 03:08:32 3828] ERROR (XendDomainInfo:111) Domain construction failed

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/XendDomainInfo.py", line 109, in create_from_dict

    vm.start()

  File "usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/XendDomainInfo.py", line 428, in start

    raise XendError(\047VM already running\047)

XendError: VM already running

[2007-11-24 03:08:32 3828] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1753) XendDomainInfo.destroy: domid=3

[2007-11-24 03:08:32 3828] ERROR (XendDomainInfo:1320) Failed to restart domain 3.

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/XendDomainInfo.py", line 1305, in _restart

    new_dom = XendDomain.instance().domain_create_from_dict(

  File "usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/XendDomain.py", line 936, in domain_create_from_dict

    dominfo = XendDomainInfo.create_from_dict(config_dict)

  File "usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/XendDomainInfo.py", line 109, in create_from_dict

    vm.start()

  File "usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xen/xend/XendDomainInfo.py", line 428, in start

    raise XendError(\047VM already running\047)

XendError: VM already running

```

----------

## floc_12

up   :Very Happy: 

----------

## floc_12

up

----------

## Crapo

Bonjour,

Le message d'erreur dans ton poste initial indique que ton filesystem n'est par reconnu: l'as tu bien mis "en dur" dans ton noyau et non comme module?

sinon dans ton xm log, on voit que tu as démarré plusieurs fois ton domU et qu'il tourne déjà.

Quelques commandes intéressantes:

- xm list pour voir les domU actifs

- xm destroy pour terminer brutalement un domU

- xm shutdown pour le terminer proprement

De mon côté, pour démarrer, j'avais récupéré une image gentoo sur http://jailtime.org/ . Elle date un peu (2006.1) mais ca permet de se concentrer uniquement au départ sur les problèmes de kernel avant de passer aux choses sérieuses.

A+

----------

## El_Goretto

Il y a quelque chose qui me chagrine, et déjà qu'on est lundi, là du coup, ça va plus du tout.

Pourquoi ton DomU se ballade avec un fstab quasi-identique à celui de ton DomU?

N'y aurait-il pas une méchante bourdasse de type confusatoire?

A moins d'avoir partitionné ton disque virtuel créé avec dd exactement de la même façon que le disque physique, ce qui me semble peu probable, on est devant une erreur "de débutant" (sans y voir une jugement quelconque, hein).

Me trompe-je?

A mon avis, c'est tout bête, et ça n'a quasiment rien à voir avec Xen lui même.

Autre chose, le warning lié à la /lib/tls me choque, car c'est le premier truc qu'un gentooiste furieux du 'emerge -e world' corrige  :Smile: 

Ouais, on est lundi, et je suis chagriné et choqué.

Une sacré semaine qui s'annonce...

Dernier truc,évite les up à répétition, on est pas aveugle. Manquerait plus que je sois en plus agacé dès le lundi, alors là...  :Wink: 

----------

## floc_12

Merci floc et rentre chez ta mère, ici on n'aime pas les débutants ......   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

même pas envi de répondre ...

ps : merci pour vos réponses en tout cas.

----------

## El_Goretto

 :Confused: 

Mouais, ben c'est toi qui vois comment tu le prends, après tout, mais c'est pas ce qui est censé être sous-entendu dans mon post (c'était plutôt un message du genre "je hais les lundis").

Pars pas trop loin, si tu changes d'avis...

----------

## floc_12

oui, je vois ca que t'aime pas les lundis (et je pensais les débutants aussi   :Wink:   ) lol

----------

## El_Goretto

Ouf...

Heureusement que t'étais pas parti trop loin  :Wink: 

Plus sérieusement, le contenu de mon post (au niveau technique, si tu enlèves la partie sur les lundis kipus) est je pense tout à fait valable. Je ne sais pas comment tu as partitionné ton disque virtuel (ce qu'il y a derrière ton "etc"), mais que ton option "root=/dev/hdax" correspond bien dans grub/lilo est un point à regarder, si tu es effectivement "débutant" (ou fatigué, ou bien si on est un lundi, enfin bref tu vois l'idée).

----------

## floc_12

lol, merci,

En fait je pense savoir d'ou viens mon problème :

 1 - pour ce qui est du "tls", je m'en étais rendu compte. Le hic, c'est qu'il n'existait pas, et ma machine ne voulais pas m'installer la librairie en question (de tête, un truc du style glibc-xen). Bref, je pense avoir résolu le probleme, un oubli dans les CFlag (copié-collé loopé). Je n'en ait donc pas parlé (et puis apparemment, ca ne gene pas trop au bon fonctionnement, seuleument sur les perf ...).

 2 - Pour les points de montages, la est mon probleme, je suis completement perdu, et je n'arrive pas a trouver de reelles explications sur le net (ou je les comprends de travers !)

Mes partochs :

hda1 -> mon grub !

hda2 -> mon xen (dom0)

hda5 -> ma swap

Dans un premier temps, je souhaiterais juste faire une image comme le howto l'explique, et ce, sur la meme partition que mon dom0 (avec dd, puis copie des fichiers etc ....). Et je suis perdu dans 2 fichiers :

1 - Mon fstab du DomU :

         a. Puis je partager ma swap du Dom0 (hda5) avec celle du DomU ?

         b. Mon domU se trouve sur la même partition que mon dom0, donc pourquoi ce ne serait pas hda2 ?

```
/dev/hda2              /               ext3            noatime         0 1 
```

         c. Si par la suite je met mon domU sur une autre partition (hda6), dans ce cas je mettrais : 

```
/dev/hda6              /               ext3            noatime         0 1 
```

nan ?

2 - Le fichier de config de Xen :

          a. 

```
mais que ton option "root=/dev/hdax" correspond bien dans grub/lilo est un point à regarder
```

D'apres ce que je comprends, je dois bien mettre "root=/dev/hda1" quel que soit le cas   :Smile: 

          b. Dans le cas de mon 1-b, je dois toujours mettre hda2 car ca correspond a la partition ou se trouve mon fichier image ! 

```
disk = [ 'file:/var/xen/machineLinuxU1.img,hda2,w' ] 
```

          c. Dans le cas du 1-c, ce sera toujours hda6 (mais avec l'argument 'phy:blablabla').

Bref, j'espere que tu comprendra ce que je veux dire, je ne comprends pas tout a fais a quoi correspondent les différents hdax de ces fichiers (sur un systeme normal, je comprends, mais je m'embrouille avec le virtuel).

Me suis rendu compte que le 2.6.20 est sorti, donc je suis en train de tout recompiler  :Smile: 

Merci, et bon courage pour la fin de ton lundi !

----------

## El_Goretto

Wataa bekoku!!!

Ca, c'est du post...

Allez hop, c'est parti

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  2 - Pour les points de montages, la est mon probleme, je suis completement perdu, et je n'arrive pas a trouver de reelles explications sur le net (ou je les comprends de travers !)
> 
> Mes partochs :
> ...

 

Ok, j'ai regardé vite fait la partie "disque" du http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XEN#Installation . Et je pense avoir compris ce qui ne va pas: tu confonds ton disque physique (tel que renseigné dans le fstab) et ton disque virtuel sur lequel tu n'as pas vraiment de partition car la howto te l'a fait formater directement en ext3. Ce périphérique virtuel sera a priori donc vu comme /dev/hda (un disque IDE sans partition) depuis ton DomU. Ce sont donc les infos à rentrer dans les fstab & grub DomU.

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1 - Mon fstab du DomU :
> 
>          a. Puis je partager ma swap du Dom0 (hda5) avec celle du DomU ?
> ...

 

Oh que non. Les systèmes de fichiers (sauf ceux dédiés au clustering) ne sont pas prévu pour fonctionner depuis 2 systèmes en même temps... Sinon bonjour la zone (<i>c'est moi l'OS boss, je décide que *crack*, alors moi je dis que *boom*</i>).

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>          b. Mon domU se trouve sur la même partition que mon dom0, donc pourquoi ce ne serait pas hda2 ?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

On y vient. Pour ton DomU, pour ce qu'il en sait, il est seul au monde, et tu lui a donné un disque qui, de son point de vu, n'est pas virtuel... Comme il n'a pas de partition, et est IDE, c'est donc un espace /dev/hda formaté en ext3.

Evidemment, depuis ton Dom0, ce n'est qu'un disque virtuel sous forme de fichier.

Mais bref, il faut se placer du point de vue Dom0 pour renseigner la configuration Xen du DomU, mais dès que tu veux configurer le DomU dans le DomU, il faut avoir sa vision à lui. Typiquement, le grub.conf du DomU est lu par le DomU, donc c'est sa conception du monde à lui qui importe dans ce fichier.

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> Bref, j'espere que tu comprendra ce que je veux dire, je ne comprends pas tout a fais a quoi correspondent les différents hdax de ces fichiers (sur un systeme normal, je comprends, mais je m'embrouille avec le virtuel).

 

J'espère de mon côté que mes explications t'ont été utiles. Une machine virtuelle (DomU) "est dans son propre monde". Elle ne voit ou n'accède pas (sauf manip' précises) au système hôte (matériel physique ou bien système Dom0).

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> Me suis rendu compte que le 2.6.20 est sorti, donc je suis en train de tout recompiler 

 

Bienvenue sous Gentoo  :Wink: 

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> Merci, et bon courage pour la fin de ton lundi !

 

C'est bon, il a compris, il a pris la tangente...

----------

## floc_12

bon, ben merci pour toutes ces infos, ca devrait marcher a présent (enfin, quand la compil sera fini, 400 maj, c du lourd sur une ptite machine ....).

a++, et bon mardi cette fois !

----------

## floc_12

Bonjour,

je reviens vers vous pour de nouveaux problemes (j'aien effet du laisser de cote mon xen).

Donc j'ai bien pris en compte les conseils que vous m'aviez donné la derniere fois (notamment ne pas poster le lundi lol)., et j'ai toujours la même erreur au demarrage de ma domU ( telechargée sur http://jailtime.org/) :

```

XENBUS: Device with no driver: device/vbd/2049

XENBUS: Device with no driver: device/vbd/2050

XENBUS: Device with no driver: device/vif/0

XENBUS: Device with no driver: device/console/0

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

RAMDISK: ext2 filesystem found at block 0

RAMDISK: Loading 3000KiB [1 disk] into ram disk... done.

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

Red Hat nash version 3.5.7 starting

Mounting /proc filesystem

Creating block devices

VFS: Cannot open root device "hda1" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
```

J'ai vu sur certains posts que cela pouvait venir du initrd. J'en ait donc crée un, mais ca ne change rien, et en ce qui concerne le Dom0, je n'arrive pas a le demarrer avec via mon grub.

Voici ma config :

```

kernel = "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-xen0"

memory = 256

name = "gentoo.2007-0"

vif = [ '' ]

dhcp = "dhcp"

disk = ['file:/virtual/gentoo.2007-0.img,sda1,w', 'file:/virtual/gentoo.swap,sda2,w']

root = "/dev/hda1 ro"

extra = "gentoo=nodevfs"

ramdisk = "/boot/initrd-2.6.20-xen-r6.img"
```

Merci

----------

## herka

'soir,

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Pour info, je n'ai jamais réussi a voir un fonctionnement correct de cette option.

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> disk = ['file:/virtual/gentoo.2007-0.img,sda1,w', 'file:/virtual/gentoo.swap,sda2,w']
> 
> ...

 

A mon avis : 

```
root = "/dev/sda1 ro" vu la valeur de disk
```

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> extra = "gentoo=nodevfs"
> 
> ...

 

Je ne connais pas ces 2 options, tu les as vues expliquées quelque part?

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> Merci

 

Mes 2cts.

herka

EDIT : typos

----------

## floc_12

salut herka,

merci pour ta reponse, et de ton retour pour le dhcp (bien que je ne soit pas encore arrivé au niveau réseau de xen lol, mais ca m'aidera, c sur).

Pour ta 2ieme remarque, j'ai essaye sda1, mais en vain, meme erreur. J'ai mis hda1 car cela represente ma partition ou se trouve mon grub.

Pour ramdisk, j'ai vu cette option de nombreuses fois sur le netdonc je l'ai teste comme je l'ai expliké precedemment. Et pour le extra, elle est proposée dans le README de l'archive telechargée sur jailtime.

Voilap.

Merci

----------

## Crapo

Bonsoir,

As tu pensé à modifier le fichier /etc/fstab de ton domU? Pour le faire, il faut que tu montes l'image téléchargée (mount -o loop) et que tu vérifies le contenu du fichier /etc/fstab.

Par exemple, pour la config suivante:

```

kernel = "/usr/xen/vmlinuz-2.6.20-xenU"

memory = 256

name = "TestDomU"

disk = [ 'phy:md8,hda1,w' \

        , 'file:/usr/xen/swap,hda2,w' \

        ]

root = "/dev/hda1 ro"

extra = "4"

```

le contenu du /etc/fstab de l'image (pas celui du dom0!) est le suivant:

```

/dev/hda1               /               ext3            defaults                0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

J'ai l'impression que tu fais une confusion entre les disques vus par ton dom0 et les disques manipulés par ton domU. Dans mon fichier de config, la ligne 'phy:md8,hda1,w' veut dire que la partition physique connue par mon dom0 sous le nom de /dev/md8 doit être montée dans le domU en tant que hda1. le hda1 du domU n'a rien à voir avec le hda1 du dom0 (le hda1 de ton domU est complètement virtuel. Dans mon setup, je fais tourner trois images xen et chacune a son propre hda1 (ce n'est qu'un nom en fait). J'espère que c'est plus clair.

----------

## floc_12

bon, me revoila,

tout d'abord, merci de toutes tes infos crapo.

J'ai essayé ce que tu m'as dis, et je crois que tu as cerné mon problème.

Donc j'ai tout recommencé (pour mon DomU !). (Le vmlinuz etant absent sur l'iage que j'avais telecharge, j'ai crée une partition ext3 pour mon domU)

Voila les etapes :

1 - j'ai copié mon Dom0 (/dev/hda2) sur une autre partition (/dev/hda8).

2 - J'ai chrooté sur cette dernière, configuré le noyau, compilé comme le tuto, copie le vmlinuz, puis ait mis "exactement" le fstab que tu m'as proposé.

```
/dev/hda1               /               ext3            defaults                0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0 
```

3 - Puis j'ai modifié ma config de la même facon que toi :

```
kernel = "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-xenU"

memory = 256

name = "TestDomU"

disk = [ 'phy:hda8,hda1,w', 'file:/virtual/gentoo.swap,hda2,w']

root = "/dev/hda1 ro"

extra = "4"
```

J'ai toujours la même erreur. Je pense avoir compris ce que tu m'as dis. J'ai fais un truc de travers? 

Merci

----------

## Oupsman

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "hda2" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

```

Ta partition de base est hda2 selon le chargeur de démarrage. Hors, hda2 "virtuel" correspond à ta swap. 

Sauf que ta ligne root="..." est correcte dans la configuration que tu quotes. Peux tu recopier le message d'erreur exact stp ?

----------

## floc_12

l *Quote:*   

> ocalhost ~ # xm create -c /etc/xen/gentoo.2007-0.xen3.cfg
> 
> Using config file "/etc/xen/gentoo.2007-0.xen3.cfg".
> 
> Started domain TestDomU
> ...

 

Si ca peut t'eclairé, voila ma table de partition pour mon Dom0 :

hda1 -> grub

hda2 -> mon dom0

hda3 -> swap de mon dom0

hda8 -> mon domU (copie exacte du dom0)

Merci

----------

## Oupsman

Tu recopies quel noyau sur le DomU ? Xen a besoin d'un noyau spécifie pour les DomU et on ne peut pas utiliser le noyau du Dom0

EDIT : pas reveillé ce matin moi  :Rolling Eyes: 

Je suis quasiment certain que ca vient de là : tu n'as pas compilé les drivers spécifiques XEN dans ton noyau DomU.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> XENBUS: Device with no driver: device/vbd/769
> 
> XENBUS: Device with no driver: device/vbd/770
> ...

 

Grosso modo il râle parce qu'il ne sait pas à quel driver faire correspondre les devices cités juste au dessus.

----------

## floc_12

J'ai recupié mon dom0sur ma partition hda8 (montée en gentooU)

```
cp -ax /{root,dev,var,etc,usr,bin,sbin,lib} /mnt/gentooU
```

et ait crée les autres dossiers.

Puis j'ai chrooté comme sur le handbook, pour configuré ce dernier (fstab, nom, adresse ip, etc...) et le recompilé/installé sans l'option "Privileged guest" (make && make ...)

J'ai enfin démonté cette partition, crée le fichier de xen, et lancé le xm create.

----------

## Oupsman

J'ai édité mon poste entre temps, excuse moi  :Embarassed: 

Quelles sont les options de compilation que tu as sélectionné dans le noyau de ton DomU ?

----------

## floc_12

oups, moi aussi pas reveillé, j'avais lu que la 1ere phrase de ton post lol

XENBUS: Device with no driver: device/vbd/769

XENBUS: Device with no driver: device/vbd/770

XENBUS: Device with no driver: device/console/0 

Apparemment, j'avais lu que ces warning n'avait pas reellement d'importance, mais apres, .... me suis pas vraiment penché dessus. 

Mais lorsque j'utilise l'image de jailtime, c'est la même erreur, pourtant, ces noyaux tout pret devrait fonctionner non ?

----------

## floc_12

exactement les mêmes que mon dom0 sans l'option que j'ai cité (c'est ce qu'ils disent dans la doc)

Utilisez exactemment la même configuration que votre domaine0 décochez simplement Privileged Guest (domain 0).

Lien :

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XEN#Installation_Gentoo_Domaine_U

----------

## Oupsman

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> oups, moi aussi pas reveillé, j'avais lu que la 1ere phrase de ton post lol
> 
> XENBUS: Device with no driver: device/vbd/769
> 
> XENBUS: Device with no driver: device/vbd/770
> ...

 

Oui  :Rolling Eyes:  Mais le noyau utilisé par XEN pour démarrer le DomU n'est pas prit sur l'image du DomU. Recompile un noyau avec les options qui vont bien, je crois que ton souci vient de là. Il faut donc absolument que tu recompiles un noyau propre depuis le même arbre qui a servi à compiler le noyau du Dom0.

----------

## floc_12

```
le noyau utilisé par XEN pour démarrer le DomU n'est pas prit sur l'image du DomU
```

Dans ce cas, ce serait plutôt mon dom0 qui serait mal configuré alors ? non?

 *Quote:*   

> recompiles un noyau propre depuis le même arbre qui a servi à compiler le noyau du Dom0

 

Cela veut dire que ma gentoo domU ne doit pas etre un 2.6.20-xen-r6, mais au noyau lorsque j'ai intallé ma dom0 (avant d'installer xen-sources), ie la linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 ??

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## floc_12

merci, je vais refaire le domU et teste ces options, Je vous retournerais mes resultats .

----------

## floc_12

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh, je te remercie beaucoup oupsman.

C'est bien les deux options frontend qui me manquaient. Déja, ca sent meilleurau demarrage :

 *Quote:*   

> blkfront: hda1: barriers enabled
> 
> blkfront: hda2: barriers enabled

 

l

```
ocalhost ~ # xm list

Name                                        ID   Mem VCPUs      State   Time(s)

Domain-0                                     0   256     1     r-----    102.6

TestDomU                                    11   256     1     -b----     12.0

```

Maintenant, je vais m'attaquer au réseau  :Very Happy: 

Par contre, j'aurais une question (peut etre conne, mais bon).

Je souhaiterais virtualiser mon serveur debian (qui tourne sur la meme machine, partition hda7).

Dois je juste recompilé le noyau de ma debian avec ces options, ou carément telechargé un nouveau noyau de type xen ?

Merci

----------

## Oupsman

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh, je te remercie beaucoup oupsman.
> 
> C'est bien les deux options frontend qui me manquaient. Déja, ca sent meilleurau demarrage :
> 
>  *Quote:*   blkfront: hda1: barriers enabled
> ...

 

de rien, c'est un plaisir  :Wink: 

Pour ce qui est de virtualiser ton serveur Debian, je te dirais bien d'essayer de le démarrer avec le même noyau que ton DomU Gentoo. Tu verras bien ce qui va se passer (bon sauvegarde avant, on sait jamais) ...

----------

## floc_12

Mais le noyau de ma gentoo (2.6.20-xen-r6) est adaptable avec la debian ?????

Merci

----------

## Oupsman

Un noyau est un noyau. 

Enfin j'avoue que j'ai du mal à voir un problème à ce niveau là. A moins que Debian utilise encore devfs, je ne vois pas ce qui poserait problème. 

J'avais fais fonctionner avec le même noyau plusieurs distributions sous vserver : ca marchait. La base était la Gentoo, et je faisais tourner une fedora et une debian sans soucis.

----------

## floc_12

en effet Oupsman, ca fonctionne, mais bonjour les gros tas d'erreur ....... Mais c'est un bon tuyau  :p

bonne soiree

----------

